# Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???



## sweetzicke502 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo, wir haben letztens folgende Folge Markt auf NDR gesehen und fragen uns nun welches Granulat wurde dort verwendet??
Aquariumgranulat oder normaler Kies?
Wenn das Kies ist welche Körnung haben sie dort genommen, da wir sowas ähnliches für unsere Pflanzen auch vor haben.
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/markt/wohnen_energie/gartenteich145.html

Vielen Dank für eure Anregungen....


----------



## wp-3d (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Hallo,

das ist ganz normaler Kies Körnung bis max. 10 mm 

Ich habe Weserkies (Perlkies), im Beitrag 59  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22501/page-6

wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du dir das bei uns im Extertal an sehen.


.


----------



## sweetzicke502 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Wir haben uns den Beitrag eben noch einmal angesehen und dort wird auch von Substrat für Mirkoorganismen gesprochen.Welches ist das??


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Servus

Habe mir den Bericht gerade angesehen ... 

Hmm .... leider kann ich dir auch nicht sagen welches Granulat das sein könnte, aber ich finde das dieser Filter sinnlos ist , ausser man setzt Fische ein, was ja im Bericht nicht zu sehen war.
In einem Pflanzteich brauch ich nicht soviel Biologie ... da reicht das Bodensubstrat 

Bei einem Fischteich ist das etwas anderes ...

Danke noch für den Link


----------



## wp-3d (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*



sweetzicke502 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Wir haben uns den Beitrag eben noch einmal angesehen und dort wird auch von Substrat für Mirkoorganismen gesprochen.Welches ist das??





Hallo, gibt es auch einen Namen

Mikroorganissmen brauchen ein Besiedelungssubstrat, das ist in diesen Fall ganz einfach nur feiner Kies.
Der gute Landschaftsgärtner möchte auch weiterhin seine Teiche bauen und so wird angeblich noch ein geheimes Substrat hinzugefügt ,
was im Film auch nicht zu sehen ist.

@ Helmut

bei der Bauart des Teiches mit steil abfallenden Seitenwänden, sollte es schon ein Fischteich sein.


.


----------



## Plätscher (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Sagt mal, habe ich das richtig verstanden, da werden aus "Kanickeldraht" Türmchen gebaut und mit irgendeinem mineralischem Substrat gefüllt und obendrauf bepflanzt? Ach ja nicht nur 2-3 sondern  mehr als 10, wie Sche..e sieht das denn aus wenn das Wasser mal klar ist.


----------



## Mops (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Hab mir das ganze auch gerade angeschaut. Wie soll das ganze denn funktionieren? 

Und was macht die Pumpe? Nur das Wasser im Teich bewegen oder läuft das da irgendwie durch oder was???


----------



## sir.artschi (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Hm, ein Bericht der, zumindest hier, mehr Fragen aufwirft als löst, oder?


----------



## Mops (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Ja, da kommen Fragen über Fragen.

Bringt einen aber auch auf andere Ideen. Finde diese Idee mit den gebastelten Drahtkörben zum bepflanzen nicht schlecht. Wir haben ja bei unseren Teichneubau eine längere Pflanzstufe, die fast auf ganzer Länge bepflanzt werden soll. Bin jetzt am Überlegen, aus so einem Draht (welchem noch ) längere Gestelle zu basteln und dann zu bepflanzen, so als Alternative zu vielen teuren Pflanzkörben. 

Hat jemand so was schon in seinem Teich, evtl. mit Erfahrungen/Tipps?


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

hallo, 

die idee mit den unterwasser gabionen ist ned schlecht - wäre was um seerosen podeste zu bauen.

am rand, naja  ich weiß ned 


der draht sollte wohl rostfrei sein ==> "DRAHTGITTER V2a" ==> ned billig
oder würde auch "DRAHTGITTER ummantelt" gehen?


----------



## Mops (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Würden bei mir am hinteren Steilrand stehen, von vorne verdeckt durch Steine, ect. so dass der Draht nicht wirklich sichtbar wäre. Pflanzkörbe würde ich da ja auch verdecken, nur das evtl. noch sichtbarer Draht sicherlich dezenter wäre als der schwarze Rand der Pflanzkörbe.

Hat jemand so was schon mal gebaut?


----------



## normfest (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Halli Hallo
Teichsubtrat zb:http://www.teich-center.com/product_info.php?pName=premium-teichsubstrat-20-l-sack
http://www.tara-teich-garten.de/ass...ich-garten.de/filtermedien/teichsubstrat.html
oder hier http://www.tephra-flora.com/?seite=Tephralith_ts
nehme ich für meine Pflanzen ist wohl ein gebranter Ton,den genauen Namen weis ich leider nicht mehr
Kauf das zeug immer beim freundlichen meiner wahl 20 liter ca 16 €

Gruß Marc


----------



## Gartenzwerg (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*



Mops schrieb:


> Hab mir das ganze auch gerade angeschaut. Wie soll das ganze denn funktionieren?
> 
> Und was macht die Pumpe? Nur das Wasser im Teich bewegen oder läuft das da irgendwie durch oder was???



Wie  ich sehen konnte , war die Pumpe hinter dem supstratfilter . Die Pumpe saugt das Wasser  durch den Filter . Ganz einfach


----------



## sweetzicke502 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Also für uns steht irgendwie fest, das wir es so ähnlich mit dem Substratfilter (u.a) so machen wollen. Weiß jemand ob auch das folgende Substrat geht??
http://www.koizentrum-laatzen.de/index.php?cat=WG216&lang=DEU&product=A002032&sid45A185CAA7F1486B82F3D6CE698A5FCD=qdr0iba3ucr9adkmoi0unhvu05
Und brauch man auch diese Bakterien, von den dort geschrieben wird??
Lieben Dank im Vorruas!!!!!

P.S.
Wir wollen keine Kois im Teich nur Goldies, Orfen usw...


----------



## seppl (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Hallo, haben am Wochenende Kies geholt in einem Kieswerk, 200 kg 3,-- €.
Kiesgröße 8-12 mm. Farbem gemischt echt top und einfach günstig, wenn in der 
Nähe ein Beton und Kieswerk ist, gibt es nichts günstigeres.
Grüße Marion


----------



## sweetzicke502 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*



seppl schrieb:


> Hallo, haben am Wochenende Kies geholt in einem Kieswerk, 200 kg 3,-- €.
> Kiesgröße 8-12 mm. Farbem gemischt echt top und einfach günstig, wenn in der
> Nähe ein Beton und Kieswerk ist, gibt es nichts günstigeres.
> Grüße Marion



Als Substrat gedacht???
Suchen ja jetzt das Granulat, denn das Kieswerk ist ein Ort weiter....


----------



## wp-3d (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*



sweetzicke502 schrieb:


> Also für uns steht irgendwie fest, das wir es so ähnlich mit dem Substratfilter (u.a) so machen wollen. Weiß jemand ob auch das folgende Substrat geht??
> http://www.koizentrum-laatzen.de/index.php?cat=WG216&lang=DEU&product=A002032&sid45A185CAA7F1486B82F3D6CE698A5FCD=qdr0iba3ucr9adkmoi0unhvu05
> Und brauch man auch diese Bakterien, von den dort geschrieben wird??
> Lieben Dank im Vorruas!!!!!
> ...



Hallo,

wenn ihr das so wie im Video machen wollt, habt ihr einen optimalen Biofilter.
Mit feinen Kies gibt es schon massenhaft Besiedelungsfläche für Bakterien.

Poröses Material bietet natürlich mehr Besiedelungsfläche, hier würde ich Lavabruch empfehlen.
Es ist etwas günstiger und hat die gleiche Eigenschaft wie das Substrat aus deinem Link.
z.B.  http://cgi.ebay.de/Lava-f-Teichfilt...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item5d25fdc822

Wie die Mückenlarven in einer offenen Regentonne siedeln sich auch die Bakterien im Teich an.

Wie ich sehe sollen auch Fische in den Teich, hier ist es egal ob Koi, __ Goldfisch, Ofe usw.
am Anfang sind alle klein, am Ende machen sie alle Dreck und diesen bekommt ihr mit den besten Biofilter nicht aus dem Teich.

Es ist auch eine mechanische Filterung notwendig und nicht wie im Video ein Pümpchen irgendwo im Teich versenkt. 

Ich hatte es schon einmal angeboten, meinen Teich anzusehen.

Mein Substrat ist nicht in Körbe aber natürlicher hinter Bruchsteinen aufgeschüttet und bepflanzt. 


.


----------



## seppl (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*

Hallo, habe auch noch eine Seite gefunden mit Lavagestein.
Etwas günstiger. http://www.vulkatec-onlineshop.de/Dachbegruenung/Lava/530000007.html
Grüße Marion


----------



## wp-3d (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Im Fernsehen gesehen, welches Granulat???*



seppl schrieb:


> Hallo, habe auch noch eine Seite gefunden mit Lavagestein.
> Etwas günstiger. http://www.vulkatec-onlineshop.de/Dachbegruenung/Lava/530000007.html
> Grüße Marion





Hi Marion,

danke für die Arbeit, 

Ich habe als Beispiel nur das erst Beste genommen.

Dein Link ist schon eine Überlegung wert. 


.


----------

